# A Garnier Nutrisse "Chocolate Caramel"



## destiny (Apr 5, 2005)

I love you!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you have a pic to show us why you love it?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2005)

*I love Garnier Nutrisse haircolor... although I'm not familiar with this color. Maybe if I saw it - it would ring a bell.




*


----------



## destiny (Apr 5, 2005)

Not only did it make my hair shiny and soft, but the result is pretty close to the picture on the box. (if i had some subtle highlights, it would be just like it)

It is just such a nice warm chocolate color!!!

Don't have a picture of my own hair, but this is the color:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Oooh... that is pretty! Is it a new shade? What color do they classify it as ?? (like med. brown, med. auburn brown etc.)*


----------



## destiny (Apr 5, 2005)

It is a medium golden mahagony brown. Yes, I think they are pretty new, maybe month or two. (or even longer?) They have 4 different colors in this "chocolate collection". I am in love!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* It is a medium golden mahagony brown. Yes, I think they are pretty new, maybe month or two. (or even longer?) They have 4 different colors in this "chocolate collection". I am in love! *Hmmm... might have to check that out!



I used one of the new Herbal Escenses color (in the purple/pink shiny box) and I looooooved that... The smell is SOOO good. Even the dye itself. You're cookin' away and it smells so delicious! lol



*


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 5, 2005)

very pretty!

my mom uses garnier nutrisse and loves it.


----------



## sherice (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm dying my hair the true red today...since the beautiful color of feria faded soooo fast.....hope this looks good!


----------



## sherice (Mar 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sherice* I'm dying my hair the true red today...since the beautiful color of feria faded soooo fast.....hope this looks good!



thats the color btw


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 22, 2006)

I love that shade! I believe there are new shades from the Chocolate Line..I cannot seem to find them. Sherice, that is a great color!


----------



## sherice (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it! Here are some bad pics of it hehe


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all-

I used the chocolate peanut butter...quite nice although it turned out darker than I wanted,lol...glad you like the chocolate caramel...I think all hair colors should be named after food,heehee...


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 23, 2006)

Great job Sherice! It looks so nice on you!


----------



## sherice (Mar 23, 2006)

thank you......


----------



## lainey (Mar 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *destiny* Not only did it make my hair shiny and soft, but the result is pretty close to the picture on the box. (if i had some subtle highlights, it would be just like it)It is just such a nice warm chocolate color!!!

Don't have a picture of my own hair, but this is the color:

do you know how this would turn out on dark brown/black asian hair?


----------



## LVA (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah .. i have naturally dark asian hair. It's so stubborn, it doesn't even change colors -go lighter-during the summer. I tried to dye it chestnut brown - a really light color- and all the color just washed out even though i left it in for 30 minutes .... sigh*


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 24, 2006)

*I just usedthe garnier nutrisse in dark red brown and I love it soo much, just be interesting to see how long the redness stays vibrant for



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 24, 2006)

Lookin' good Sherice!!



I like Garnier hands down over Feria... everytime I tried one of the Feria colors I'd see it wash down the drain with every shampoo


----------



## sherice (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Lookin' good Sherice!!



I like Garnier hands down over Feria... everytime I tried one of the Feria colors I'd see it wash down the drain with every shampoo



thank you! Yeah me too...its sad because they have some good colors....so far the red is still there.....I'm really liking this dye!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sherice* thank you! Yeah me too...its sad because they have some good colors....so far the red is still there.....I'm really liking this dye! Thats great!




Just try and use a color protecting shampoo/conditioner. And if you're going to be out in the sun a lot, wear a baseball hat or use a UV color protectant before and after you blowdry


----------



## lainey (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* yeah .. i have naturally dark asian hair. It's so stubborn, it doesn't even change colors -go lighter-during the summer. I tried to dye it chestnut brown - a really light color- and all the color just washed out even though i left it in for 30 minutes .... sigh* thanks for letting me know so that i don't waste my money lol
lol i recommend loreal's hi-lift browns btw..it works great!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* yeah .. i have naturally dark asian hair. It's so stubborn, it doesn't even change colors -go lighter-during the summer. I tried to dye it chestnut brown - a really light color- and all the color just washed out even though i left it in for 30 minutes .... sigh* 
Sally

has has a line especially for dark hair! I'll have to look next time I'm there. But if you can get a hold of ebay...look up hair color especially for dark hair. Also if that doesn't work you could always bleach it...just a little. THEN add the color you'd like. Any damage from the bleach would be helped by the color being deposted in the hair shaft.

Hope I helped some, luv AM


----------



## lainey (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anyah_Green* Sallyhas has a line especially for dark hair! I'll have to look next time I'm there. But if you can get a hold of ebay...look up hair color especially for dark hair. Also if that doesn't work you could always bleach it...just a little. THEN add the color you'd like. Any damage from the bleach would be helped by the color being deposted in the hair shaft.

Hope I helped some, luv AM

bleach isn't really needed to get a regular brown colour.
just get the loreal's feria hi-lift series:






here's a pic of me with brown hair (no bleach!), but roots grown in:

http://images.cosplay.com/showphoto.php?photo=239567


----------



## LVA (Mar 25, 2006)

i luv that color on u honey!! ... *runs to the drugstore* .... think i will try this ... thx u !!

i really hope this works on me .. .tried so many dif products


----------



## LVA (Mar 25, 2006)

tried dying my hair brown ... rite now . . .it's kinda reddish .... not realli black anymore ... hope this doesn't make it redder ....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* tried dying my hair brown ... rite now . . .it's kinda reddish .... not realli black anymore ... hope this doesn't make it redder .... Brunette hair will usually go through the red stage when you're lightening. Even though you're not just 'bleaching' it... the developer that comes with a high-lift dye comes with a stronger peroxide than a normal dye... so you are bleaching it - just adding color in the same step.


----------



## LVA (Mar 26, 2006)

i never knew that!! .. thx NYAngel

... wut do u think will happen if i dye it red ..? will it go more red?


----------



## mindygo (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, I LOVE that color! I am definitely looking for it the next time I'm at the store!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i never knew that!! .. thx NYAngel... wut do u think will happen if i dye it red ..? will it go more red?

When you add a red to a dark brunette, it will usually turn a dark mohagony or auburn... almost like a 'cherry cola' color... still dark - but you'll probably see the red tones in the sun


----------



## LVA (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* When you add a red to a dark brunette, it will usually turn a dark mohagony or auburn... almost like a 'cherry cola' color... still dark - but you'll probably see the red tones in the sun



I tired the hi-lifts .... barely change the color of my hair .... do u suggest bleaching it ? ..... i'm on the fence about it .. .because i really want a new hair color .... even though i love black .. 
.... my hair is also chemically straightened .. i also straighten it on a daily basis , blowdry , and really abuse my hair .... lol ..... so bleaching sounds really dangerous .... or should i just pay $60 and have it professional done ??


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 28, 2006)

I just wanted to add I love Garnier Nutrisse too- I use it to color my hair all the time and I always get great results. It really does leave my hair shiny and soft!


----------



## isisdag (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the color, I was happy dying my hair with Koleston before, but then I found this Garnier caramel tone and Koleston didn't have it so I give it a try.
I think I like it!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 10, 2010)

Is Garnier a permanent hair color? Does the box say that it covers grey? I am always looking for hair color that has a good variety of brown or reds.


----------

